# Doggie Doors



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I need to put a dog door in one of the bedroom walls. I just measured Arkane, he's 24 inches at the withers & is just over 6 months old. Anyone have any advise on what company makes a good/cheap dog door?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't really recommend any particular brand but I've seen a number of differen't kinds at Petsmart and such places.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I need one that will allow a 20+ pound cat but deny a 68 pound shepherd. Cat is wider than shepherd. Cat does not like movement. Do they have one with a conveyor belt? Like one of those night deposit boxes at the bank, I just drop her in it and she shoots out the other side?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I need one that will allow a 20+ pound cat but deny a 68 pound shepherd. Cat is wider than shepherd. Cat does not like movement. Do they have one with a conveyor belt? Like one of those night deposit boxes at the bank, I just drop her in it and she shoots out the other side?


  :lol: I've always heard that a cat will fit through anything it can get it's head through. 
I suspect your cat discredits that as an old wives tale. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

*Menards*

Woody, you are a funny AND witty one...I am having a visual of my fat cat and the dog door...

Susan, I purchased my (IMO excellent) dog door at Menards. Made in USA!!! I think it was $25.00.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: I've always heard that a cat will fit through anything it can get it's head through.
> I suspect your cat discredits that as an old wives tale. :lol: :lol: :wink:


*Same talk, just backwards, my cat will eat anything that will fit through its head.*

I shouldn't make fun of it, she's got something wrong. Thyroid or diabetes or something. But man is she fat. She just splays out on stuff now...if she lays on her side the opposing legs don't touch the ground. It's a Jerry Springer show in my house.

I started to feel guilty as I typed this but then I looked down at the nice gouge on the back of my left hand. She took a good chunk out of me when I tried to pet her on the couch the other night. My mistake? Interrupting her nice dream about eating stuff.

Damn cat. :lol: There is a reason why my youngest can't get into his own chair, poor guy...I have a feeling that if I tried to put that thing through a dog/cat door she'd take the door off of the frame.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I need to put a dog door in one of the bedroom wall...


OH. I just re-read that. Through the wall? Don't exercise him for a few weeks and just spread peanut butter in a nice rectangle on your drywall. Reapply as necessary once he hits studs and brick/stucco/wood. Praise enthusiastically! :twisted: 

Not sure this would be a Menard's project at this point? Here's a custom job I just found on the web. I think a lot of people here have garage-to-kennel doors, maybe they have more.

http://www.ronhazelton.com/howto/dog_door_installation.htm

Let us know where you go with it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You are all totally busted. Photographic evidence that Woody, Mike & others allow their animals on the furniture. Seriously, I am so glad to know you guys are not all hard asses. 8)


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> You are all totally busted. Photographic evidence that Woody, Mike & others allow their animals on the furniture. Seriously, I am so glad to know you guys are not all hard asses. 8)


Just the cat, ma'am. And only on furniture she will not split in two. You should hear her jump from the guest bed into the spare, unused crib in one of our bedrooms...it's on rollers and a hardwood floor...the guests always ask what the hell just happened. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone ever tried to (and succeeded in) keep(ing) a cat off the furniture?! :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Anyone ever tried to (and succeeded in) keep(ing) a cat off the furniture?! :lol:


Easy... tell your dog to lay on the furniture :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Anyone ever tried to (and succeeded in) keep(ing) a cat off the furniture?!

Yes, we call it a shotgun. 1 application, and the cat stays off the furniture.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the "how to install". My bf went & bought a Johnson pet door but hadn't told me about it at the time I asked the question. since neither of us are "handy", I really appreciate the instructions on that link. The instructions that come with the door are not as detailed.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey now, don't go making renovations on my account or that web page! ;-) Your doggie door could become an accidental way to "pull your living room and bedroom together," as they seem to say on those home renovation shows. ;-)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*dog doors....*

Just a little cautionary tale on dog doors.... :wink: 

I installed a dog door into my workshop so the dogs in the dogyard behind it could come in and out as I was working. Fine, everything working great until the day I forgot to secure the inside door that kept the dogs from getting in when I wasn't there......I was in the house for a couple of hours and returned to find that the two youngsters I had left in the dogyard had made a little foray into my workshop - and really entertained themselves, bigtime! Spread out in the the dogyard was brass snaps, nylon buckles, snaps, grommets, zipper and 100 yd rolls of webbing(unravelled, of course) and alot of other stuff strewn over a very large area. They had REALLY had a good time and entertained themselves!  The cleanup took quite a while and I still find the odd bit of harware coming to the surface 2 years later

Moral of the story - if you have a dog door, make sure that you can shut it off really, really securely......I nailed mine shut and covered it with a metal plate, just to make sure.... :wink:


----------

